# ice report?



## castmaster00 (Oct 23, 2007)

Kinda surprised I haven't seen any ice reports on here lately. Going to be doing some driving around today and seeing if there is any good ice anywhere. Any tips on where to go? What have people been seeing out there?


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

Ice fishing is cancelled this year. The fish need a break.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

*As of Tuesday morning, january 12, 2016... NUTHIN IS SAFE OUT THERE!*


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

This past weekend's warm temperatures and rain put a hurting on any ice that we had.


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

castmaster00 said:


> Kinda surprised I haven't seen any ice reports on here lately. Going to be doing some driving around today and seeing if there is any good ice anywhere. Any tips on where to go? What have people been seeing out there?


Ponds are only chance, but I even that is probably still sketchy. Check out the hard water forum


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

As of yesterday Mosquito was pretty wide open.


----------



## MogadoreRez87 (Feb 14, 2009)

Mogadore is locked up on the east end( palm/ clrd) still open water on the main body


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

haha dude it just got cold!!! nothing is frozen and unless its teens or lower for a few weeks dont get your hopes up very likely ice fishing is a no go this year


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

set-the-drag said:


> haha dude it just got cold!!! nothing is frozen and unless its teens or lower for a few weeks dont get your hopes up very likely ice fishing is a no go this year


Not sure what in the world your talking about. Mid next week people should be fishing for sure. Check out the 10 or 15 day, also a few weeks of teens would but a ton of ice on. Just need a week


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

went out at OSP today, caught a perch and two bluegill, fish were very negative. Ice was about 2" thick. 2". Think about it. Was it stupid? Yes. Yes it was. But I caught three more fish than I would have at home.

DON'T SAY I SAID THE ICE WAS SAFE!!!!!!!!! IT WAS INCREDIBLY SKETCHY!!!!!!!! I WAS LUCKY ENOUGH TO FIND ONE LITTLE SPOT, AND I HAD TO SPUD MY WAY OUT THERE AND TEN FEET PAST WHERE I WAS THE ICE WAS SOFT. IF YOU GO TO OSP, OR ANYWHERE RIGHT NOW WITH OUT A SPUD BAR AND AN EXPERT ABILITY TO USE IT YOU WILL GO SWIMMING


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

BIGEYURK25 said:


> Not sure what in the world your talking about. Mid next week people should be fishing for sure. Check out the 10 or 15 day, also a few weeks of teens would but a ton of ice on. Just need a week


Same thing I was thinking. Some people don't know as much as they think.


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

castmaster00 said:


> Kinda surprised I haven't seen any ice reports on here lately. ...



Preferable for ice reports to be in the Hard Water Section.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

BIGEYURK25 said:


> Not sure what in the world your talking about. Mid next week people should be fishing for sure. Check out the 10 or 15 day, also a few weeks of teens would but a ton of ice on. Just need a week


What he's talking about is that it hasn't been cold enough long enough to make enough ice that anyone ought to think about going out on it. I was working outside the house in a t-shirt and flannel just 3 days ago. 

Sometimes these marginal conditions are a recipe for disaster.


----------



## portagelakes (May 22, 2012)

I'm the guy who stopped by and talked to u I'm gonna try my luck Saturday nice talking to u see u on the ice


----------



## castmaster00 (Oct 23, 2007)

Hit a small pond today near wingfoot. Two gills before the wind picked up. 2-3 inches of ice but still more fish than I would have caught staying at home. Hoping Thursday will be nicer. Keeping to the ponds though. Thanks for the input guys. Much appreciated


----------



## bradley4 (Mar 31, 2014)

Was on a 1 acre pond today with 4" of ice in the center. Ice is coming fellas. Be safe out there!! No fish is worth a life. Spud your way out! It's still early yet.


----------



## yzking5 (Jan 5, 2015)

castmaster00 said:


> Kinda surprised I haven't seen any ice reports on here lately. Going to be doing some driving around today and seeing if there is any good ice anywhere. Any tips on where to go? What have people been seeing out there?


We fished last week on some small farm ponds ice was anywhere from 2 in to 3 inch wasn't the safest but we caught some good gills few bass and one slab crappie. drove by ladue this morning south side is locked up and half of north side is open water


----------

